# Isolierklasse bei Asynchronmotor



## cmm1808 (22 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


habe einen Motor mit folgender Angabe auf dem Typenschild:

400/692V 50Hz  2880min-1  11KW  21,7A  Th Class. F(B)

Ist ein AEG Motor, AM132MRA2 
Es handelt sich um einen Highoutput-Motor.

Alle Angaben des Typenschilds sind mir klar, ABER:

Th Class F(B)

Handelt es sich um einen Motor der Isolierklasse F mit Einschränkungen "(B)"???

Kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen? Was bedeutet (B)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## man_of_luck (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo cmm1808,

es handelt sich um einen Motor mit der Isolation der Klasse F, B steht hier für die Wärmeklasse. Man spricht von der Klasse F, Ausnutzung B.

"Handbuch - Auszug":
Durch Verwendung einer Isolation der Klasse F zusammen
mit Wärmeklasse B besitzen die Produkte einen Sicherheitszuschlag
von 25° C. Dadurch kann die Belastung
vorübergehend um bis zu 12 Prozent erhöht werden, um
einen Betrieb bei einer höheren Umgebungstemperatur oder
größeren Aufstellungshöhen oder mit größeren Spannungsund
Frequenztoleranzen zu ermöglichen. Außerdem verlängert
sich hierdurch die Lebensdauer der Isolation. Die
Reduzierung der Temperatur um 10 K beispielsweise
verlängert die Lebensdauer der Isolation.

Isolation nach Klasse F
– Max Umgebungstemperatur 40° C
– Max. zulässiger Temperaturanstieg 105 K
– Wärmepunkt Temperaturzuschlag + 10 K
Wärmeklasse B
– Max. Umgebungstemperatur 40° C
– Max. zulässiger Temperaturanstieg 80 K
– Wärmepunkt Temperaturzuschlag + 10 K
Temperaturklasse der Isolation
– Klasse F 155° C
– Klasse B 130° C
– Klasse H 180° C

MfG,

man_of_luck


----------

